# Amazing concept bus reinvents London's famous double-deckers for t



## MrFSS (Dec 16, 2008)

Those iconic double-decker Routemaster busses are disappearing from London streets, now running on only a few "heritage routes" in the city.

Industrial Designer Hugh Frost wants to bring back a similar bus with this radical idea he calls Freight*BUS, streamlining the top-heavy conveyances while vaguely suggesting their original shape.

Story and Pictures *HERE*.


----------

